# Which transformer to start with



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

I plan to build a layout 18" by 6' which I will run a HO trolley on. I am researching which transformer I can use to power it. One forum suggested that the MRC Railpower 1300 would be a good one to start with. I am sure that I will want to have a switch and some lighted houses in the layout. Will this transformer work for me? I love the price especially since I am just working temp jobs sporadically and they do not pay well. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

The MRC Tech IIs are really cheap too:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on a used MRC Tech II ... inexpensive, and nice for a simple layout.


----------



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks TJ. I'm in the market if anyone has one to get rid of.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

For what you're wanting to use it for will be perfect. IMHO, of all the little transformers on the market, the MRC Railpower 1300 is by far the best and the most powerful, and for the price it can't be beat. You'll enjoy it. 

Routerman


----------



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

Just purchased my first trolley on ebay, a Bachman Brill Trolley. I'll keep my open for a used MRC transformer and pick up some track this weekend. The layout will develop slowly as my budget allows. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

You cannot go wrong with an MRC Tech series or Railpower transformer. Both are good quality units. I am using much older MRC units to run my layout and have never had any issues. The only suggestion that I can make is get one with overload protection. If not put a breaker or something to protect it. It will alert you of shorts quickly.


----------

